# A Not So Bad Picture



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Of Mia and Kai taken this morning.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely picture Janice, they are gorgeous dogs, really lovely


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww Janice there gorg..thats the 1st time i have seen your cutes...:cornut:

hehe little and large...there so alike...:thumbup1:

blob for yaa...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking lovely and sunny today
Beautiful dogs - so sweet, looking like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Vixie said:


> lovely picture Janice, they are gorgeous dogs, really lovely


*
Thankyou Vixie...



scosha37 said:



Aww Janice there gorg..thats the 1st time i have seen your cutes...:cornut:

hehe little and large...there so alike...:thumbup1:

blob for yaa...

Click to expand...

Thank you scosha we are going to TRY and get some more today.While its nice and sunny.



Fleur said:



Looking lovely and sunny today
Beautiful dogs - so sweet, looking like butter wouldn't melt

Click to expand...

Thank you Fleur, trust me they are not as innocent as they look..lol*


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Is Kai the bigger one?


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah what lovely dogs! miniture or standard poodles? they look really lovely, i like the miniture poodles!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Gorgeous dogs! Is Kai the bigger one?


Hi Spohiex yes Kai is the bigger of the 2...and thankyou.



sandymaynard said:


> Ah what lovely dogs! miniture or standard poodles? they look really lovely, i like the miniture poodles!


*Hi ya, they are both TOY poodles,lol Kai is more the size of a miniture though.*


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Just being nosy, how much do they weigh?  Oscar has pretty much finished growing now and he's 5 kilos.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Just being nosy, how much do they weigh?  Oscar has pretty much finished growing now and he's 5 kilos.


*To be honest with you Sophiex i havent got a clue..They havent been weighed in ages, but Mia is very light.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely piccy, they are sooooo cute xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww how Cute!!!!!!!:001_wub:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


MADCAT said:



Lovely piccy, they are sooooo cute xxxx

Click to expand...

Thankyou MADCAT 



noushka05 said:



awwww how Cute!!!!!!!:001_wub:

Click to expand...

Thankyou noushka...*


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Bless them enjoying the sunshine! They are beautiful.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

You know what i feel about your dogs - they are beautiful. i can't wait for the day Mika grows a bit like your dogs! LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


ad_1980 said:



You know what i feel about your dogs - they are beautiful. i can't wait for the day Mika grows a bit like your dogs! LOL

Click to expand...

haha you better hope that mika doesnt grow as much as kai.*


----------

